# Bonsai by silky



## Silky_smooth (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to a journey into the wonderfull world of bending,binding twisting and turning or better know as BONSAI cannabis

The vessel is a 0.5L low based bonsai tray and the contestant for the new project is the Blue Spider by Zambeza seeds

I like to thank @zambezaseeds by this way to send me this lovely strain to experiment with and hopefully transform into a work of art....now before we start this is not a grow about yeild but a grow to hopefully show skill...determination and devotion to a long run project....and to show how versitile cannabis truelly is....and how easy it is to bend and twist into your own desired shape....

The soil is a secret homemade compost soil that is low in nutrients that is needed for a slow but good and healty development of the girl and i already have a basic shape in mind and i hope that my imagination meets my reality and dreams in this grow....

I am going to let her sprouth in a little easy start plug so i can start her at the bottom of the bonsai tray just keeping her first leafes just above the surface to start and cover the surface with white pebbles...welcome to a 1 year project....


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 11, 2020)

Here to follow along. Good luck with your project. I play around with Solo cup plants while doing normal grows. I'm interested to see what you do here.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 11, 2020)

TheSadVeryBadMadGrower said:


> Here to follow along. Good luck with your project. I play around with Solo cup plants while doing normal grows. I'm interested to see what you do here.


Happy to have you...i do many solo cup projects...doing another one also here a 200ml champagne bottle grow


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 11, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Happy to have you...i do many solo cup projects...doing another one also here a 200ml champagne bottle grow


I'm in too. Why don't you join the Solocup over there, guess its still open?

You seem to be growing alot in closed containers without drain. I heard that on soil that's more difficult than like having a drainage system. AM I right you're using organic soil? Otherwise I wouldn't know how to deal with salt buildup... do you also recycle your soil?

The gravel will be very good to keep some sort of insects like fungus gnats out of the substrate and it should also prevent water evaporation so you don't have to fertigate all too often. It's also less stress for plants IMO. I'm using washed quarz playsand + diatomacious earth powder + clay pebbles for this. 
Or is there another reason why you do this?

anyway, good luck with this project :thumps up:


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> I'm in too. Why don't you join the Solocup over there, guess its still open?
> 
> You seem to be growing alot in closed containers without drain. I heard that on soil that's more difficult than like having a drainage system. AM I right you're using organic soil? Otherwise I wouldn't know how to deal with salt buildup... do you also recycle your soil?
> 
> ...


I prepared the soil myself it a low nute compost and i worked out a whole system for the little thing....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 11, 2020)

Made Some holes in a straw and plugged up the end to work as a little irigationsystem

Placed the straw flat on the bottom and placed Some little gravel the smallest i could find to line up in height with the straw
Full image of the little irigationsystem 

Covered the straw to prevent soil getting into the wateringholes

Pipe coming up in the corner

Filled up to the height of the starterplug and ready to fill up once she sprouts....


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 11, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> View attachment 4454317
> Made Some holes in a straw and plugged up the end to work as a little irigationsystem
> View attachment 4454318
> Placed the straw flat on the bottom and placed Some little gravel the smallest i could find to line up in height with the strawView attachment 4454319
> ...


I like that idea, but I feel that it might get clogged eventually.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 11, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> I like that idea, but I feel that it might get clogged eventually.


I think the stones will block some of the soil, plus the water with its pressure will clear these holes. If that falls short one could close one end and simply blow into the other  this is also a good method to enrich the substrate with CO2 XDDDD (not seriously)

I think Silky knows whats shes doing, just look at her plants. You know, she writes very little but basically everything you can gather from these pics speak nothing short of professionality focused on quality not quantity. Self-build box, own made soil even adapted to special tasks, LED board, complete even canopy with just one major shock, rest LST, ultra-healthy plants in these buckets, very conservative on cost. That's just about how you do it.

And I've clearly misread your post, now in the pics I see the outlet better. The stones are for stability and drainage. Are you using a syringe so you can feed an exact amount?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> The stones are for stability and drainage


Ive got to add there, the stones will also make the water disperse more evenly inside that pot. This design will guarantee that the bottom layer is first full evenly of water with that subsequently then being pulled up the soil.


----------



## User64 (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

Y


Kassiopeija said:


> I think the stones will block some of the soil, plus the water with its pressure will clear these holes. If that falls short one could close one end and simply blow into the other  this is also a good method to enrich the substrate with CO2 XDDDD (not seriously)
> 
> I think Silky knows whats shes doing, just look at her plants. You know, she writes very little but basically everything you can gather from these pics speak nothing short of professionality focused on quality not quantity. Self-build box, own made soil even adapted to special tasks, LED board, complete even canopy with just one major shock, rest LST, ultra-healthy plants in these buckets, very conservative on cost. That's just about how you do it.
> 
> And I've clearly misread your post, now in the pics I see the outlet better. The stones are for stability and drainage. Are you using a syringe so you can feed an exact amount?


yes that is the meaning behind it...you guessed correctly...the straw fits a 10ml syringe like clockwork....sorry about my poor english writing....but you seem to understand me without words...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

That i


User64 said:


> I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?
> [/QUO


Th


User64 said:


> I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?


that is what i am hoping with this 1 year grow


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> I like that idea, but I feel that it might get clogged eventually.


Yes that might be...only time Will tell...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

User64 said:


> I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?


Also have you instagram...there is a grower called cariboG...or seach for “Ruby the cube” he does amazing work....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

I


Kassiopeija said:


> Ive got to add there, the stones will also make the water disperse more evenly inside that pot. This design will guarantee that the bottom layer is first full evenly of water with that subsequently then being pulled up the soil.


I actually could not explained it better...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

The contestant for this little project has opened her shell and Will be put in her vessel later on today but everything is prepared and working just nicely....have put a little cookie form to fill in the rest to show the complete picture of the set up and once she sprouts there Will be little soil and Stones placed to fill the cookie form
I also topped off the soil with 1cm of white Stones(aquariumgrade fishsafe) to prevent evaporation

But this is basicly it....now lets hope we can turn a caterpillar into a butterfly....


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 12, 2020)

User64 said:


> I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?


It's basically the same as having a motherplant from which to take clones from. that may be useful if someone wants to have many cutlings from the same genetic, perhaps a plant that has been selected. or maybe to preserve a genetic, there's these "cut only" or "breeders cut" strains which aren't distributed by seeds....



Silky_smooth said:


> Also have you instagram...there is a grower called cariboG...or seach for “Ruby the cube” he does amazing work....


this guy is taking advantage of the fact that cannabis does grow so fast and responds well to stress like training.

Silky, did you ever observe if Fungus Gants or other flies are able to get through the top layer of cravel? I think these little stones must be too heavy for them to push them away to get into the soil. I'm currently using sand + clayballs but these are lighter.


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jan 12, 2020)

User64 said:


> I've been wanting to try growing a Bonsai cannabis plant for years. Now that I've got some space and a stock of seeds, where might I learn up on doing it right ? Not having much luck finding a dedicated article, post or blog about it yet. Not interested in harvesting yet and am not sure of the right way to go about that, if it's possible to keep one in constant veg ?


My one attempt. I deliberately flowered her after five months. No drain holes. I got her to bend by setting the cup sideways and tying her down. Then reverse direction. My favorite thing about her is the healthy shoot at the base!


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> It's basically the same as having a motherplant from which to take clones from. that may be useful if someone wants to have many cutlings from the same genetic, perhaps a plant that has been selected. or maybe to preserve a genetic, there's these "cut only" or "breeders cut" strains which aren't distributed by seeds....
> 
> 
> this guy is taking advantage of the fact that cannabis does grow so fast and responds well to stress like training.
> ...


Yes i have...even something ordinary like perlite can block there way significantly....and has a double function because its white and reflective 2....and cheap(not the the white Stones cost that much)...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

Looo


Father Ramirez said:


> View attachment 4454850
> 
> My one attempt. I deliberately flowered her after five months. No drain holes. I got her to bend by setting the cup sideways and tying her down. Then reverse direction. My favorite thing about her is the healthy shoot at the base!
> 
> View attachment 4454839View attachment 4454840View attachment 4454841


Loooooooks beautifull i am going to do another also for a sponsor but have not received the seeds yet....


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey SS I just found this today. I'll be watching, your grows are ways a pleasure good luck!


----------



## BudgetMessiah (Jan 12, 2020)

I watch with anticipation


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Hey SS I just found this today. I'll be watching, your grows are ways a pleasure good luck!


Happy to have you


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

BudgetMessiah said:


> I watch with anticipation


You are more then welcome...


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 12, 2020)

Definitely subscribing to this, so awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 12, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Also have you instagram...there is a grower called cariboG...or seach for “Ruby the cube” he does amazing work....


I can't find anything about caribo g on Instagram, don't know what the smiley means . Also searching ruby the cube brings up a bunch of people named ruby cube. Do you have his user name? Pretty interested in seeing his work myself


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

The second one is big bigger wooden hangbucket that holded a sponge a backwashthing and a scraper for in the bathroom the i am not using anymore so i lined the wood with a plastic baggie and gave basicly the same set up as the other bonsai grow in the larger of Stones on the bottom and piping(straw)....this on holds a little more soil but i love the fact the you can just hang it on the side of the closet and just forget about it....
Have not receive the seeds for it yet but its going to be another gratefull thank you to my sponsor....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> I can't find anything about caribo g on Instagram, don't know what the smiley means . Also searching ruby the cube brings up a bunch of people named ruby cube. Do you have his user name? Pretty interested in seeing his work myself


Cariboo _ og the o_o Made this


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> I can't find anything about caribo g on Instagram, don't know what the smiley means . Also searching ruby the cube brings up a bunch of people named ruby cube. Do you have his user name? Pretty interested in seeing his work myself








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com




Here is the link


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 12, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> I can't find anything about caribo g on Instagram, don't know what the smiley means . Also searching ruby the cube brings up a bunch of people named ruby cube. Do you have his user name? Pretty interested in seeing his work myself





Silky_smooth said:


> Cariboo _ og the o_o Made this


yeah when you hover over that smiley it'll tell...^^


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 12, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Yes i have...even something ordinary like perlite can block there way significantly....and has a double function because its white and reflective 2....and cheap(not the the white Stones cost that much)...


I really like all sorts of "layered substrate approaches" because of the different functions one can use with it, like e.g. keeping pests out, drainage, keepin humidity in etc. Currently watching a thread (not here) where a guy pots up like 3-5 times always using selfmade organic soil which he adapts to the various stages of the plants development (ie. rich in N in veg week 2-5, then uppotting to more P, K, S & Mg during flower.
I need to learn this as well. much less hassle than bottle feed plus plants can regulate a bit on their own what to do with the stuff the roots find in the earth...


----------



## User64 (Jan 12, 2020)

So are you just winging this or do you have some sort of information to follow ? I know this is a combination of two different fields but your post has renewed my interest in trying a couple of Bonsai cannabis plants. Not really interested in harvesting, just the perpetual bonsai state.

I look forward to see your progress and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome to a journey into the wonderfull world of bending,binding twisting and turning or better know as BONSAI cannabis

The vessel is a 0.5L low based japanese rice bowl and the contestant for the new project is the Somango xxl by weedseedsexpress

Somango xxl:
The female Somango plant is a cross between Somango and Critical 47. This creates an Indica-dominant plant (75%) that has 25% Sativa genes. Somango XXL feminized seeds are a favorite of both the novice and the advanced. The seeds develop strong plants which are easy to maintain and produce XXL yields.

Somango XXL feminized seeds
The Somango XXL plant is characterized by its compact shape and has a good portion of beauty and elegance. Indoors, the plant will get about 100 cm high and develops robust buds with an enormous size. Outside, the female plant can even get up to 200 centimeters high. As soon as the plant starts to ripen, the plant gets a beautiful purple color with buds richly covered with a large layer of THC crystals.

Advice: Keep an eye on the humidity in order to keep the plant healthy and prevent mold.

Flowering time
In order to optimize your yield, a flowering time of 9 weeks is recommended.Though after 8 weeks the female plant is already ripe and ready. The best harvest month outdoors is in October.

Somango xxl yields
Indoors, in a SOG setup, with the right amount of water, nutrients and air humidity, yields can reach as much as 575 grams per m2. Having the Somango XXL feminized seeds outside? Then the yields can even exceed to 600 grams per plant.

Effect, taste and smell of Somango XXL weed
When you consume the weed, the effects of this dominant Indica are quickly noticeable. You will experience a fine, clear high combined with a calming feeling, but you won’t feel sluggish or tired. The high can therefore be described as euphoric and classic, but without the side effects of drowsiness. Because of the 18% THC content, the high is powerful, strong and will last for several hours.

I like to thank weedseedsexpress by this way for there trust and to send me this lovely strain to experiment with and hopefully transform into a work of art....now before we start this is not a grow about yeild but a grow to hopefully show skill...determination and devotion to a long run project....and to show how versitile cannabis truelly is....and how easy it is to bend and twist into your own desired shape....

The soil is a secret homemade compost soil that is low in nutrients that is needed for a slow but good and healty development of the girl and i already have a basic shape in mind and i hope that my imagination meets my reality and dreams in this grow....

I am going to let her sprouth in a little easy start plug so i can start her at the bottom of the bonsai tray just keeping her first leafes just above the surface to start and cover the surface with white pebbles...i also Made a little irigationsystem out of a straw so she has all the best need available and i am lining the bottom with white pebbles so the water can somewhat flow over the bottom and and just over the straw so is does not get clogged up with soil....the stones will also make the water disperse more evenly inside that pot. This design will guarantee that the bottom layer is first full evenly of water with that subsequently then being pulled up the soil.....welcome to all...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> I really like all sorts of "layered substrate approaches" because of the different functions one can use with it, like e.g. keeping pests out, drainage, keepin humidity in etc. Currently watching a thread (not here) where a guy pots up like 3-5 times always using selfmade organic soil which he adapts to the various stages of the plants development (ie. rich in N in veg week 2-5, then uppotting to more P, K, S & Mg during flower.
> I need to learn this as well. much less hassle than bottle feed plus plants can regulate a bit on their own what to do with the stuff the roots find in the earth...


A friend of mine does not use nutes in soil grows....in soil that you buy there is normaly enough in 1 bag for a plant to get tru an entire cycle without the need of extra nutes beeing added...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 15, 2020)

Blue spider has entered my wonderfull and magical world....
Peakaboo

Filled the little hole wit soil

Just peaking above the Stones but she is here....


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 15, 2020)

looks like their going to be a vigorous hope they grow nice


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 15, 2020)

I slightly altered my vessel for the somango xxl....since she is a xxl...and going to be formed into a specific shape....i desided to give her a bigger base so i am using a 2L bonsai tray and that holds excactly 1.5L of special compost soil...and basicly the same set up....
The new vessel
Irigationsystem
Covered with stones 
Special soil mix
Covered with stones to prevent evaporation
Somango is planted and waiting to break soil....


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm really digging all the pots and decorations you use, like a little zen garden very cool SS!


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 16, 2020)

Welcome to my bending and binding world little miss somango...going to let her grow up untill she reaches about 60-65cm then top and start her training so basicly the first 5-6-7weeks are boring...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello miss blue spider she is going to be a tribune to a friend who allways calms me down when i need it...and even tho we have never met...we can talk to eachother without hessitation


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 20, 2020)

Somango xxl is doing great...she is at day 4 now...and growing out nicely...she is 1.5cm tall


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 23, 2020)

Blue spider after week 1 looking and doing great...


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 23, 2020)

Somango xxl after week 1


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 23, 2020)

Fastbud FFT6 in a wooden 1.5L bonsai pot....lined the inside with a plastic bag...


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 23, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> 1.5cm tall


tall? DD this must be true xxl Somango^^

Silky do you know something about "companion plants" that are beneficial to soil or microbes?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm on this!!!


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 25, 2020)

FFT6 by fastbuds has started to grow out pretty fast and doing amazing....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 25, 2020)

Somango xxl this morning looking so lovely in her 1.5L bonsai pot....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 25, 2020)

Blue spider by zambeza seeds is doing great allthough her first leafs are a bit croocked....but that Will clear up....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jan 29, 2020)

Somango xxl by weedseedsexpress at day 14 from seed and doing amazing....


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Jan 30, 2020)

I want to keep a very pleasant smelly plant as a bonsai. Like citrus smelling. I think it would smell the whole house great.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 3, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> I want to keep a very pleasant smelly plant as a bonsai. Like citrus smelling. I think it would smell the whole house great.


Try a syringa vulgaris....its a nice little tree that had Some beautifull flowers and smells amazing....it is not cannabis....

This one i am training into a double heart shape....


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Feb 3, 2020)

That’s a cool heart shaped design


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 3, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> That’s a cool heart shaped design


Thank you very much....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 3, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> That’s a cool heart shaped design


Or a wisteria they are poisonous but beautifull


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 9, 2020)

_Along for the ride... Looking good .._


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 9, 2020)

Next sessions bonsai wisteria(NOT CANNABIS) just so you because Some people think its a reveg


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 9, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Next sessions bonsai wisteria(NOT CANNABIS) just so you because Some people think its a reveg View attachment 4475544View attachment 4475545View attachment 4475546View attachment 4475547View attachment 4475549View attachment 4475550


You have some serious skills. I'm impressed.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 10, 2020)

Syringa vulgaris knobs are growing out again(not cannabis)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Syringa vulgaris knobs are growing out again(not cannabis) View attachment 4476006View attachment 4476007View attachment 4476008View attachment 4476009View attachment 4476010View attachment 4476011View attachment 4476012


I love how you specify that "It's Not Cannabis". It's funny, because there are actually some fools on her that would think that's a pot plant, lol.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 10, 2020)

I 


PadawanWarrior said:


> I love how you specify that "It's Not Cannabis". It's funny, because there are actually some fools on her that would think that's a pot plant, lol.


had the question before....is it a reveg...i really thought it was cannabis....NOOOO its not


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Feb 10, 2020)

Did you do a total defoliation on those or did they drop the leaves for the changing seasons?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 10, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Did you do a total defoliation on those or did they drop the leaves for the changing seasons?


She is following the seasons but i gave her a little early spring to see if she can flower 2 times a year....but the rest she has been following the seasons and i have been trimming her and such at last autumm


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been doing some maintenance as well. I learned my bonsai skills from this fellow on a YouTube channel from Florida, he would end his videos with ‘have fun with your bonsai’. But I don’t think he is around anymore. He used a lot of sphagnum moss.


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 21, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> She is following the seasons but i gave her a little early spring to see if she can flower 2 times a year....but the rest she has been following the seasons and i have been trimming her and such at last autumm


Very cool thread


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 22, 2020)

purpaterp said:


> Very cool thread


Thank you....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 23, 2020)

Bonsai somango xxl is coming along nicely


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 23, 2020)

Bonsai blue spider


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 23, 2020)

Bonsai FFT6 by fastbuds


----------



## Silky_smooth (Feb 23, 2020)

Suspended bonsai hanging in my growbox to “safe space”....


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Feb 23, 2020)

Silky, have you ever tried anything with auto flowers? Experiments with trying to keep them living as long as possible in bonsai? Maybe revegging?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 16, 2020)

Bonsai somango xxl


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 16, 2020)

Dracaena draco(conservatory bonsai)


----------



## weed-whacker (Mar 18, 2020)

Like it a lot!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2020)

Are you just letting them grow in little pots, or are you going to bend them up and train them as bonsai plants?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 18, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Maybe revegging?


is that even possible with automatiks?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 18, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> is that even possible with automatiks?


No reveg isnt possible with autoflowers....at least not to my exp....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 18, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Are you just letting them grow in little pots, or are you going to bend them up and train them as bonsai plants?


I am growing them out to basicly they are 50cm in height and then start training by working her back down again....i cant reveal much about what the final for Will be due to agreements with the provider but i am only at 1/4 of the journey.....the fun has not even started.....yet.....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 18, 2020)

weed-whacker said:


> Like it a lot!


Thank you....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 18, 2020)

Baobab tree(conservatory bonsai) growing up so fast


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 19, 2020)

Have you guys tried to cut the tap root its commonly done in bonsai i might start one up... looks interesting


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 19, 2020)

Bonsai kush starting her first bend


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Have you guys tried to cut the tap root its commonly done in bonsai i might start one up... looks interesting


Yes with normal bonsai i do so but cannabis it normaly does not life that long so i dont trim roots in these grows....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 21, 2020)

Wisteria bonsai slowed down her growth so she Will be putting her energy into developing beautyfull flowers sometime soon


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 21, 2020)

Moonwalker kush bonsai


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 21, 2020)

Somango xxl bonsai


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 26, 2020)

FFT6 bonsai slowbending a woodened stem


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 26, 2020)

Somango xxl bonsai coming along nicely


----------



## Silky_smooth (Mar 26, 2020)

Blue spider


----------



## Axion42 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beauty!


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Mar 26, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Have you guys tried to cut the tap root its commonly done in bonsai i might start one up... looks interesting


 I recently have trimmed roots 3 times on a hydroponic grow. If the roots were 3 feet long I cut 2 feet off. In 2 weeks they were back to long again, I cut them right back. 


Silky, have you considered growing a really big cannabis, and purposely leave some small larfy leaves at the bottom stump and chop the entire top off? That’s a fast way to get a thicc bonsai.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Apr 25, 2020)

Somango xxl bonsai bending for advanced growers


----------



## Silky_smooth (Apr 25, 2020)

FFT6 bonsai bending with the hard wooden 10 week old stem


----------



## Silky_smooth (Apr 25, 2020)

Tree in rock is doing amazing


----------



## Silky_smooth (Apr 25, 2020)

Bruce banner just removed her fan to see her stucture she is in a 104L drum so she will get big


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Apr 25, 2020)

Wiener I really somango xxl the tall palm tree looking one. I want one


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2020)

i feel training a mom like a bonzai makes sense?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> FFT6 bonsai bending with the hard wooden 10 week old stemView attachment 4545359View attachment 4545360View attachment 4545361


Not my cup of tea but really cool. Its art.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

Somango xxl (butterfly)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue spider (straight upright)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

FFT6 (wooden stem)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

Moonwalker kush(ship)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

Snow white(mini flux)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 17, 2020)

Grandaddy purple(rock)


----------



## patrickilcoyne (Jun 18, 2020)

Incredible thread and work @Silky_smooth. I really like your drainage/watering technique. Are there holes at the bottom of those pots with the rock layer/straws?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 19, 2020)

patrickilcoyne said:


> Incredible thread and work @Silky_smooth. I really like your drainage/watering technique. Are there holes at the bottom of those pots with the rock layer/straws?


No drainage....if you keep them healty they dont need it....


----------



## patrickilcoyne (Jun 19, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> No drainage....if you keep them healty they dont need it....


Very cool. Reminds me of desert farming tec. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 19, 2020)

Egghunt by Silky

Egg 1: big bazooka

She’s a monster in fact: Buds with countless and endless resin crystals, a extremely strong High and surprisingly big and heavy yields. Big Bazooka is a pure Indica exciting even the most experienced smokers with a powerfull high. Big Bazooka is the intersection of a Big Bud selection with a selected Jack Herer. The strain was created for ist potency and an extreme high THC-level. When smoking Big Bazooka you’ll get an immediate heavy hit and body stone which is likely to send you straight to the couch!
She has a very short flowering period of 55 days and an impressive yield of up to 800 grams per square meter. The aroma and flavor of this strain is sweet and with lemon flavor like lemonade. The extreme high THC content of 29% delivers full-body effects that can last for several hours. It is the perfect strain for anyone looking to relax after a long day.
Big Bazooka blows out the lights. She is physically very relaxing and pushes you formally into the couch, your mind remains active and creative and she lets you always explore new spheres.
The Big Bazooka genetic is very robust and produces very regular plants.
Growing Big Bazooka
Big Bazooka Seeds produce bushy plants with medium size and big side stems. The strain has a great resistance to mildew and pests. The fat buds are heavy and round, and covered with sticky resin. This strain is easy to grow and also suitable for beginners.
Big Bazooka can also be culitvated as a SCROG, we recommend 16 plants per square meter. Outdoors Big Bazooka can be harvested as early as mid to late September and provides 800 grams per plant.
Medical Use
Big Bazooka is a great medical and powerful Cannabisplant which is often used for treating insomnia, stress and pain.

Egg 2: Malawi gold

Malawi Gold of Anesia comes from Malawi, a country in south-east Africa and is one of the world most psychoactive plants. In its native country it is grown in the north on a 1200m high plateau. In this subtropical region falls for six months, not a single drop of water, from November to April, however, the rainy season determines the climate. During this period, Malawi flourishes golden and has due to the hot and humid climate a extreme mold resistance.
Malawi Gold is the export number 1 in the country. Malawi Gold Seeds of ANESIA is only one generation converted from the original variety and possesses all the properties of the Queen of Africa. Malawi Gold from Anesia Seeds is one of the finest Sativa strains in the world.
Malawi Gold Landraces by ANESIA: The Queen of Africa for Your Garden
This pure sativa can be grown indoors and outdoors and is very easy to cultivate. Malawi Gold has a fruity, flowery smell and taste. The effects of the Malawi Gold strain are extremely psychoactive with a clear high that lasts for several hours. She should be consumed carefully by beginners. It is especially recommended for experienced users that seek extreme heavy sativa effects. The resulting buds are sticky, with visible resin glands and the high hits you fast with a crashing wave of cerebral energy that leaves you laser-focused with a sense of motivation and purpose.
Growing Malawi Gold
In indoor grow-rooms it is a good idea to initiate the flowering phase very soon after one week of vegetativ growing because of the enormous and rapid growth of the plants. Malawi Gold flowers indoors 10-13 weeks and delievers great yields of 600-650g per square meter. Outdoors you can expect 800-1000g per plant. Outdoor harvest is from late october to early november. Use trelli-nets and other methods (LST) to control the plant grow.

Egg 3: MAC

MAC is like a supernova in cannabis genetics and shines with outstanding properties. The high-yielding, fragrant and resin-soaked variety has numerous US fans and has been optimized by Anesia to its absolute limit and an elite variety.
A female Alien Cookies was crossed with a male hybrid consisting of a selected Starfighter and a Colombian. We selected an outstanding and extremely resinous Alien Cookies for this breeding project and optimized the yield, growth characteristics, potency and aroma by adding our own Colombian and selected Starfighter genetics.
It is an excellent choice to complete the cultivation and it is fun to grow this robust and trance-like strain. You can expect extremely resinous high yielding flowers and killer hash quality.
Its beauty is hypnotizing and the effects are far-reaching and extremely strong. Mac improves mood, relaxes muscles, frees the mind and lets everyday stress slide far away. It`s a real knock-out strain leaving you with nothing else to do but enjoy the ride.
Its high is intense, relaxing and body calming combined with a strong euphoric and creative headrush.
Beginners should initially only consume it in small quantities. After a flood of up-lifting effects that fill the mind with cheerful creativity and euphoria, there comes a deep relaxation that calms the entire body and dispels pain.
The buds form an extremely thick trichome layer that seem to be out of this world. Mac is therefore the perfect variety for the production of bubble hash or killer extracts. The aroma of the resin-soaked buds is spicy and refreshing tangy citrus flavours. Many of the phenotypes get a beautiful purple shimmer.
The powerful hybrid effects make this strain a versatile and valuable medical strain for depression and anxiety disorders. It is also effective for sleep disorders and chronic pain.
Mac is an absolute cream of the crop in every garden and a heavy hitting medical strain with an amazing potency

Egg 4: Cherry Kiss 

Cherry Kiss is the result of a cross of Cherry Kush and a selcted Super Sativa. Cherry Kiss has an overwhelming resin production and often gets colorful, reddish, orange and purple leaves and flowers during the flowering period. She raises yields of 500-600g per square meter indoors, or 650-700g per plant outdoors.
Cherry Kiss has a delicious, fruity smell and a heavenly sweet cherry flavor. The effects are balanced, euphoric and activating, physically and mentally to offer recreation and happiness without making tired. The high combines a pleasurable cerebral rush with a strong physical stone. Cherry Kiss delivers a high amount of resin and is perfect for producing unique aromatic extracts.
Cherry Kiss is a well-balanced variety that is quite easy to culitvate and features a pleasantly fruity flavor. This 50/50-hybrid causes a powerful hit which even seasoned smokers will appreciate. Experienced smokers will have a great pleasure to her and beginners should approach her gently. The kiss of this seductive beauty will be the beginning of a long love.
Growing Cherry Kiss
Cherry Kiss can be cultivated indoors and outdoors and as well in greenhouses. Indoors Cherry Kiss needs 60-65 days of flowering time, outdoors she can be harvested in mid-October. This strain will benefit from a carefully controlled supply of nutrients
Medical Use
Cherry Kiss owns 23% THC and 0.4% CBD and is used as a medical cannabis for depressive moods, loss of appetite and stress reduction. Cherry Kiss is suitable for day-time medication and also for evening use.









Anesia Seeds Company #anesiaseeds #cannabis #seeds #thc


We are one of the leading cannabis breeders, created famos strains like Big Bazooka, Blackberry Moonrock, FAT Monkey Auto and Banana Kush




anesiaseeds.com


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 20, 2020)

Mac by anesia seeds(first egg)
Cherry Kiss by anesia seeds(second egg)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 20, 2020)

Somango xxl(bonsai) further training session
Before:

After:


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 20, 2020)

Wild BlackBerry gum automatic 
You can order this nice automatic at www.clubriotseeds.com and if you use my code silky you get 10% discount on your order
She is growing in a 0.47L sented candle pot that has been washed out and cleaned .....lid on and poked just 2 holes....1 for the plant and 1 for feeding....also placed the pot sideways so she can be trained upside down


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 20, 2020)

Silky_smooth said:


> Wild BlackBerry gum automatic
> You can order this nice automatic at www.clubriotseeds.com and if you use my code silky you get 10% discount on your order
> She is growing in a 0.47L sented candle pot that has been washed out and cleaned .....lid on and poked just 2 holes....1 for the plant and 1 for feeding....also placed the pot sideways so she can be trained upside down View attachment 4601031View attachment 4601032


I'm always in awe of your art, simply amazing


----------



## ApexseasOG (Jun 20, 2020)

Subbed! Incredible technique and patience; huge congrats on the great art work.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 21, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Subbed! Incredible technique and patience; huge congrats on the great art work.


Thank you.....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 21, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> I'm always in awe of your art, simply amazing


Thank you for your appreciation.....


----------



## blechblech (Jun 22, 2020)

This is a great thread and an inspiration!


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi Silky, absolutely breathtaking work, truly. I hope you don't mind a question but I'm certain you will have a view / experience.

When you 'top' a plant It seems to me that dependent on the node you cut you can get a different outcome from the plant.

If I top a plant above the first 3 frond leaves i get 4 main colas, if i top above the first 5 frond leaves i get 2 main colas, but a different array of side branching. I'm certain it's all to do with genetics of each strain, but is it always the case that topping above the 3-frond node produces 4 main colas?

I am utterly mesmerized by your grows. If i had the patience i would grow a plant through a vinyl record


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 22, 2020)

Snow white day 1 of floweri


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 22, 2020)

FFT6 bonsai by fastbuds


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 22, 2020)

Harvest blue spider bonsai


----------



## Nizza (Jun 22, 2020)

I like those scissors, they look nicely made and old school!
keep up the great work silky, this has been such an amazing journal.

Do you ever keep bonsai plants for years and trim back the root balls?

also what shape container has been your favorite for root/plant growth?

Have you ever tried a product like spinout to prevent the roots from spinning on the outer of the pot?


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 23, 2020)

Egghunt


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 23, 2020)

Somango xxl


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 26, 2020)

More!










Please.


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 27, 2020)

Somango xxl(week 25)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 27, 2020)

Snow white(0.9L mini flux)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 27, 2020)

FFT6( fastbuds bonsai week 22)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 27, 2020)

Grandaddy purple(tree in rock)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jun 27, 2020)

Blue spider(24.7 grams of dried yeild out of a 0.387L low based bonsai tray)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 1, 2020)

FFT6


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 1, 2020)

Snow white


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

darn dude, you're shit is a work of art!


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 6, 2020)

Somango xxl


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 6, 2020)

Grandaddy purple(tree in rock)last picture is bouncing back up again


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 6, 2020)

FFT6 after haircut and exposing her 6 buds


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 6, 2020)

Malawi gold....big bazooka....Mac and cherry Kiss in the eggs are doing amazing


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 6, 2020)

Panama red


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 6, 2020)

>Panama Red
Wow nice choice of variety and nice thread. Keep it coming!


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 10, 2020)

This is all so cool, very outstanding training, this is really an art, subb'd for sure


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 10, 2020)

Somango xxl


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

R.I.P. Somango xxl butterfly she took a ugly fall and she got destroyed this is before i am somewhat done


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

FFT6 bonsai


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

Grandaddy purple( tree in rock)


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

Snow white bonsai


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

Mac....big bazooka....Cherry Kiss and Malawi gold are doing amazing in there little egg.....


----------



## Silky_smooth (Jul 17, 2020)

Auto Betty(autoflower bonsai)


----------

